# Favourite Club



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

Whats everyones favourite club?

Mines either my 7 or 5 iron.
Cant go wrong with either of them 
x


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

6 iron or maybe my new 7 wood


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Has to be my putter ...putting is the best part of the game and most fun..and challenging so i love my putter


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

See it used to be my trusty 8 iron, but I suppose now I would have to go with putter.

Confidence on the green is as good as another club in your bag


----------



## .x.Bethan.x. (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah
'drives for show, putts for dow' (dont know how to spell that lol)
x


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

.x.Bethan.x. said:


> Whats everyones favourite club?
> 
> Mines either my 7 or 5 iron.
> Cant go wrong with either of them
> x


My Callaway X Hybrid 3H...why?

I can shot my ball at tight lies, bunkers and can even use it to putt my golf ball.


----------

